# cortavet v green lipped mussel (pernamax) - which is best?



## samuelhorse (6 January 2008)

Has anyone had experience of green lipped mussel (pernamax) and compared it traditional glucosamine supplements.
My boy injured his stifle and is maintained on cortavet at them moment. Darent take him off joint supplement incase its that keeping him sound as he was hopping lame for about a year if he was ridden. 
Was wondering if Pernamax would be a better option or should I keep him on cartavet, which i know is working????





 <font color="blue">  </font>


----------



## clairencappelli (6 January 2008)

Ok i have had talks about GLM with my vet who has dissgussed it with Dr david platt who is a specialist surgeon who operated on my horse last july.

I was asked by them both post surgery to put cappelli in the newmarket supplement as its the purest and had been medically proven to be absored into the gut compare to other brands which are larger in size microns or something.

My chiro who's horse had sustained a similar injury was trialed on GLM with excellent results.

My vet said that the newmarket supplement shouldnt be stopped ever but she did have a coverstation during my horses sugery with Dr platt about GLM and he said he was doing reasearch into its benefits.

While GLM does contain natural glucosamine its not concentrated and its at a lower level than in supplements. Nupafeed who make a supplement ( an expensive one at that ) tried to tell me to go against my vets advice and to feed thiers instead. I told her that it was according to them not yet a proven substance and i wouldnt go against thier advice just on their unsupported claims.

I do feed GLM on top of the newmarket supplement which i buy from holland and barrett at a much cheaper price and im sure it helps maintain the joint.

My horse came back into work this week after 8 months or hell and we are only walking but so far so good. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## samuelhorse (6 January 2008)

thanks claire, good luck with your horse. i walked my boy round for months like a big dog round the roads and on the beach, now hes very much back to his normal self. Might go to Holland and barrett and have a look.  
What is newmarket supplement??


----------



## brightmount (6 January 2008)

You can feed GLM (Pernamax) in addition to Cortavet or Cortaflex as they work in different ways. Cortavet is a glucosamine/chondroitin/HA formulation to improve the quality of the joint fluid, and GLM is a natural anti-inflammatory. 

GLM has a fairly immediate effect on inflammation and should provide some noticeable pain relief. Cortavet/Cortaflex and the other similar supplements on the market take weeks or months before you really notice an effect, but the result is a genuine indication of improvement in the joint.


----------



## Happy2Hack (6 January 2008)

My mare Bonnie has bone spavin. I was giving her Equiflex and Danilon (one sachet a day). I then tried Pernamax and she showed great improvement. She is now maintained on Equiflex and Pernamax but no longer needs the Danilon.

So in my experience the Pernamax has been very effective.


----------



## clairencappelli (6 January 2008)

Id feed both of them if i had the money but the fact is i have to draw the line somewhere and cant afford to feed both.

I think the permamax stuff worked out expensive????


----------



## houdini (6 January 2008)

I tried newmarket supplement and pernamax with no benefit (horse has spavin and dragging hind toe) but on cosequine absolutely brilliant - sound and toe clearing ground.


----------



## brightmount (6 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Id feed both of them if i had the money but the fact is i have to draw the line somewhere and cant afford to feed both.

I think the permamax stuff worked out expensive???? 

[/ QUOTE ]

OK valid point. In that case I would keep him on the Cortavet as you say you know it is working, and Cortavet will be actively improving the joint fluid, whereas Pernamax works more as pain relief, which it sounds like he doesn't need.

You could consider Cortaflex with HA instead of Cortavet which would save a bit of money, and after all this time it may work just as well at maintaining his soundness.


----------



## FAYEFUDGE (7 January 2008)

How much of the Holland and Barrett supplement do you feed your horse (daily)?
Thanx


----------



## cellie (7 January 2008)

This is all very confusing.I am now looking for a supplement for my 6 year old tb who is going for xrays this week.It appears he has arthritis in his hock .I had him on supplements before being accident prone he has done a ligament and tendon in a year.My vet mentioned newmarket supplement but I noticed it doesnt have hy acid which the cortavet has.The other thing that confuses me is if you are trying to get a hock to fuse would you use a supplement to prevent further degeneration ,I thought you needed the  cartlidge to breakdown to aid fusion.The other question I need to ask is if there is calcium build up spurs around the hock is this a indication that fusion is taking place.I have my horse on devils claw and pure glucosamine at the moment to help inflammation but want to get him on some form of supplement asap.Any input would be appreciated until I speak to vet again(after last year we are on first name terms he even has my mobile number got to keep a sense of humour!!!


----------



## Chex (7 January 2008)

Permanax made no difference to my horse, in fact he got a lot worse as I took him off the Newmarket joint supplement while I tried Permanax. Lots of people rate it though, so I guess its worth a try.


----------



## samuelhorse (8 January 2008)

Am worried to take him off current supplement to try something else incase i undo the hard work that the cortavet has done??
Am I being silly?????


----------



## brightmount (8 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Am worried to take him off current supplement to try something else incase i undo the hard work that the cortavet has done??
Am I being silly????? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry in my last reply I thought I was replying to you, but I got you mixed up with claire.

I would not recommend you stop the Cortavet, except maybe to try Cortaflex with HA, which may now be adequate for maintenance purposes.

I don't understand why you would want to switch to a different product if the one you are using is working.


----------



## Gingernags (8 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]


I don't understand why you would want to switch to a different product if the one you are using is working. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Cos she's a right fusspot who spoils her boy something rotten and I'm guessing want to make sure she's on the best possible thing.

*waves at samuelhorse*  The fat preggers orange pony wants to know when you are coming to visit again!?


----------



## cellie (8 January 2008)

I have just found a site which sells your product but also list another called cosequin this has glm included in spec with glocosomine hy acid.Might be the perfect product for us both(my horse has just been diagnosed with arthritis).You recommended cortavet to me earlier Im still waiting for vets reccommendation before I order.The site is called nutrecare.Have a look and see what you think.


----------



## Fruddy (9 January 2008)

I found Pernamax to be absolutely brilliant for my lad who  suffers from ringbone.  Yes, it is more expensive than Cortavet at around £30.00 per month, but I have no hesitation in paying for it, as it has kept him sound without any other supplements and bute for over twelve months.

I can appreciate that it doesn't work on all horses, but I would say try it and see.  The loading dose comes free and Maxavita promise that any results will be seen in the first ten days.  My lad came completely sound after the first week - my vet couldn't believe it.


----------



## samuelhorse (9 January 2008)

Thanks Cellie - will take a look

and as for GINGERMARE - you are quite right - he is spoilt and I am a fusspott!!!!!!!!!!!
Tell ginger preggars will be over to see her soon!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope the bump is well and hear Ivy witch is being a little palomino witch!!!!!!! LOL xxxxxxx


----------



## JMSims2008 (13 March 2008)

Hi, just thought that I would post my thoughts on this debate...my horse was diagnosed with osteo-arthritis in both of his hocks 2 years ago, and I give him Corta-vet HA solution, along with MSM which seems to work a treat.  He also has a steriod jab once a year to keep him comfortable if he needs it.


----------

